# Got a little bored over the weekend



## niteshift (Mar 10, 2011)

Yep. So I set up another tank with the loan survivor of last weekend's disaster. I now have 6 gallon tank running in my bedroom.






























I currently have roughly 4 maybe 5 pounds of rock, one hydor nano providing current, and an aqueon pro 100 watt. I will be removing the fluval mini in the corner in favour of an AC 70 or 110 with an AC20 impeller not sure yet. I have several questions first is the 13 watt Aqualight mini T5 going to to be enough to support any coral or should I step it up. Second I want no fish strictly inverts so what sort of live stock would best be suited for this sort of tank. all questions and concerns are gladly accepted as I want this to be something special... Thanks D....


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

I imagine very low light soft corals and seaweed would grow under that light for now, but look at upgrading (perhaps to a little LED light) later when its time to change the T5 bulb. Mushroom, zoas, leathers, kenyan tree, green star polyps, snails, small hermits & maybe a feather duster should be fine in your low light invert setup.


----------

